# Thoroughbred Mare Critique



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

She looks very uphill with a typical TB prominent wither. A little too long backed, which could lead to future swayback. Her pasterns seem a bit upright and her hind seems a little camped under, but it's hard to tell from the way she is standing. She also looks over at the knee in the front, especially in the first and last pictures. Her neck is tied in low and her shoulder looks a bit steep, which could prevent flowing movement. Her hind end is a little off looking to me, in the hip area.

Overall she could use some more muscle in her neck and hind end. I could see her doing dressage ok up to a certain level since she might struggle with collection and fluidity. 

She has such a kind face though, I bet she's a total sweetheart!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I won't say anything because it's good ole Flicka. I can recognized that horse and rhythm beads anywhere. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

How old is she now Abby? Hero is pushing 12 this year. Hard to believe I got him when he was 7.


----------



## FreeNFoxy (Jan 7, 2010)

She is the sweetest  Thank you HunterJumperShow 

And, yes, it absolutely is little Flicka lol. Happy to see you here! She's going to be 14.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

haha It really is such a small world. What are the odds were run into eachother on a forum? 

Glad to see Flicka doing well! She looks so happy and healthy!

Glad you still have.


----------



## FreeNFoxy (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh she's my lifer  She couldn't get rid of me if she tried. I'm sure you know how I feel lol. I am potentially considering breeding her within the next year to a nice Hanoverian stallion (that will hopefully strengthen some of her weaker points). For now it's just a possibility, we'll see.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh indeed I kow the feeling all to well! I'll keep an eye on facebook hopefully to see updates about a pregnant Flicka!!! Are you planning on training and selling the baby?


----------



## FreeNFoxy (Jan 7, 2010)

Training and keeping. It would be my next riding horse - hope to focus on dressage and maybe some CC. I'll keep you updated 

Glad Hero is doing so well, too!


----------



## FreeNFoxy (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She IS a nice horse. The photos will show people what a bad photo (the last one) can do to a nice horse (the first and third ones being much better and I am glad they are there because the last one makes her look bad which she is not!). 

She seems to have a correct shoulder and front leg.. perhaps slightly over at the knee which is cosmetic. She is a little down hill in build. Her neck ties in correctly to her withers but ties into her chest a bit low. Her hind leg is correct with nice large roomy hocks. She is a little bit long through the coupling. 

Nice horse. Do you jump her? She looks like she might do hunter over fences or equitation over fences.. maybe more....


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Flicka!!! Hehehe I miss that little buttface. I still have those videos of her and Beau goofing off and I will never forget her glorious kick at the random car in the driveway. 

She's looking good Abby <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

